# FreeBSD 8.0 hangs on reboot



## cyb3ry0g (Mar 31, 2010)

Hi, all!

I have fresh installation of FreeBSD 8.0 on i386 PC, with Foxconn PC661 motherboard. When I try to "reboot" or "shutdown -r", system freezes with message "Rebooting..."
 "Shutdown -p" works fine.
 I tried to disable acpi with bios settings, but there is no result..


```
$ dmesg | grep acpi
acpi0: <AWARD AWRDACPI> on motherboard
acpi0: [ITHREAD]
acpi0: Power Button (fixed)
acpi0: reservation of 0, a0000 (3) failed
acpi0: reservation of 100000, def0000 (3) failed
acpi_timer0: <24-bit timer at 3.579545MHz> port 0x1008-0x100b on acpi0
acpi_button0: <Power Button> on acpi0
pcib0: <ACPI Host-PCI bridge> port 0xcf8-0xcff,0x480-0x48f,0x1000-0x10df,0x10e0-0x10ff on    i0
acpi_tz0: <Thermal Zone> on acpi0
atrtc0: <AT realtime clock> port 0x70-0x73 irq 8 on acpi0
fdc0: <floppy drive controller> port 0x3f0-0x3f5,0x3f7 irq 6 drq 2 on acpi0
uart0: <16550 or compatible> port 0x3f8-0x3ff irq 4 flags 0x10 on acpi0
ppc0: <Parallel port> port 0x378-0x37f irq 7 on acpi0
atkbdc0: <Keyboard controller (i8042)> port 0x60,0x64 irq 1 on acpi0
cpu0: <ACPI CPU> on acpi0
```

Does anybody know the solution?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## cyb3ry0g (Apr 2, 2010)

I have updated bios to last version and played with acpi. But system don't want to reboot neither with acpi, nor without.. Also I tried to install system on another PC with the same hardware, but got the same problem.


----------



## aragon (Apr 2, 2010)

Try one of these before rebooting:


```
sysctl -w hw.acpi.handle_reboot=1
```


```
sysctl -w hw.acpi.disable_on_reboot=1
```


----------



## cyb3ry0g (Apr 5, 2010)

In the first case I`ve got the following:

```
acpi0: reset failed - AE_BAD_ADDRESS
Rebooting...
```

In the second case I`ve got nothing:

```
acpi0: shutting down
Rebooting...
```

Problem is still remains... What can I do with that "AE_BAD_ADDRESS" ?


----------



## aragon (Apr 5, 2010)

Have you tried a BIOS upgrade?


----------



## aragon (Apr 5, 2010)

Oops, you said you did.  I'm out of ideas, sorry.


----------

